# aah - this is the life....



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

29 degrees, gorgeous sunshine, bit of sunburn hee hee hee

and best of all...

no humidity - woo hoo


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Now you just need to add the lounger and colorful drink with umbrella to complete the picture. And to think this is 'Autumn' weather 



scottishcelts said:


> 29 degrees, gorgeous sunshine, bit of sunburn hee hee hee
> 
> and best of all...
> 
> no humidity - woo hoo


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and the barbie  and someone pampering u with the most delicious food 
such is life..

and the picture here is, 40 degree, scorching heat, sun shining on our heads, everything outside is bright and sunny  and yellow


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> Now you just need to add the lounger and colorful drink with umbrella to complete the picture. And to think this is 'Autumn' weather


Indeed  - mmmm hmmmm


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

OMG - i just noticed you guys are both mod's now!

Did i miss the party of something 

............i need to watch my p's and q's now 

Congrats guys - if it was up to me, i'd have chosen you both too  xxxx


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha.. u r a sweetheart.. thanks so much.. but how can we party without u.. how is the shifting coming along.. but there is no difference being a mod. except for getting the power of delete


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

There was an item in the Daily Mail a couple of days ago about the UK 'basking' in temps of 22 degrees at the moment......I'd still have my coat on at 22 degrees 

Dolly


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hahaha.. u r a sweetheart.. thanks so much.. but how can we party without u.. how is the shifting coming along.. but there is no difference being a mod. except for getting the power of delete


Hey my pleasure, but yes no party without me hee hee 

We've moved Anj, did i not write something on my Facebook? I'll have to do it tonight, ive been so busy i've not had time for Facebook or bebo, i'll message you tonight! x


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i absolutely understand SC. i did miss u around here. but yeah i do know u had moved but what about getting settled? everything done? or still fighting with what to keep where?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> i absolutely understand SC. i did miss u around here. but yeah i do know u had moved but what about getting settled? everything done? or still fighting with what to keep where?


Everything in it's place but the decoration has begun  - the whole house needs done top to toe and i'm not one for sitting around waiting - i want it all done yesterday!!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Dolly said:


> There was an item in the Daily Mail a couple of days ago about the UK 'basking' in temps of 22 degrees at the moment......I'd still have my coat on at 22 degrees
> 
> Dolly


Hee hee, you've acclimatised well Dolly 

I still haven't ever felt cold here yet, i long for a tinsy bit of cold - just one day would be good


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah I was wondering if you'd disappeared. BTW 22 today in SYD, beautiful outside. 24 inside. Still haven't used a heater, so in all intents and purposes Summer  - OK, OK I know it's Autumn.



scottishcelts said:


> OMG - i just noticed you guys are both mod's now!
> 
> Did i miss the party of something
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u mean the yesterday thts gone.. hehehe.. think of what needs to be done tomorrow


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> Yeah I was wondering if you'd disappeared. BTW 22 today in SYD, beautiful outside. 24 inside. Still haven't used a heater, so in all intents and purposes Summer  - OK, OK I know it's Autumn.


Na not disappeared, just moved into the new house, so busy busy busy


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> u mean the yesterday thts gone.. hehehe.. think of what needs to be done tomorrow


You see that's where i run into trouble, i don't want it done tomorrow, but today - grrr


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

another of those wiffey problems.. my OH has to take the same from me all the time.. TODAY is the key word and he disappears hehehe.. try it sometime with your OH, incase he is moving around at home and u r unable to concentrate on wut u r doing..all u need to do is say this has to be done TODAY and he wil disappear.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> another of those wiffey problems.. my OH has to take the same from me all the time.. TODAY is the key word and he disappears hehehe.. try it sometime with your OH, incase he is moving around at home and u r unable to concentrate on wut u r doing..all u need to do is say this has to be done TODAY and he wil disappear.


Great advice Anj hee hee - i'm going to try that one, starting from tonight lol


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha.. make sure your OH doesnt read this one.. he wil consume all the wines tht u hv saved for me. hehe and giv eme those dirty looks when I come to c u


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hahaha.. make sure your OH doesnt read this one.. he wil consume all the wines tht u hv saved for me. hehe and giv eme those dirty looks when I come to c u


Oh they're long drunk 

I'll have to buy more


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehehe.. why cant ppl (men in particular) keep their hands off good alcohol? My Oh often says, oh i wont drink form now on and next evening I see him planning a visit to a pub because he loves the beer there . oh, we have just discovered this place nearby where they hv their own brewery and serve awesome chilled drought, great music (classic rock) and amazing food.. so there goes the plan to scrap drinking forever.. if places like these keep coming up, how will ppl like us stay off booze


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hehehe.. why cant ppl (men in particular) keep their hands off good alcohol? My Oh often says, oh i wont drink form now on and next evening I see him planning a visit to a pub because he loves the beer there . oh, we have just discovered this place nearby where they hv their own brewery and serve awesome chilled drought, great music (classic rock) and amazing food.. so there goes the plan to scrap drinking forever.. if places like these keep coming up, how will ppl like us stay off booze


Par.......life is too short to stay off booze - unless someone has an addiction, which of course is another matter entirely!

I love a glass of wine in the evenings, have done for years now


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i dont drink by the way.. no alcohol for me  but I too love the beer there  and ofcourse I dont mind wine once in a while but I just like the sweet wine..cant manage the sour ones


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You still want to move here?, Pubs are a national pastime here too, but nothing like the in-grained in daily life as the UK. But here the infamous bottle shop and extremely cheap wine (it's only twice as pricey as fizzy drinks) lets people go blotto in their own homes in front of the Telly 



anj1976 said:


> hehehe.. why cant ppl (men in particular) keep their hands off good alcohol? My Oh often says, oh i wont drink form now on and next evening I see him planning a visit to a pub because he loves the beer there . oh, we have just discovered this place nearby where they hv their own brewery and serve awesome chilled drought, great music (classic rock) and amazing food.. so there goes the plan to scrap drinking forever.. if places like these keep coming up, how will ppl like us stay off booze


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you wont believe how cheap alcohol is here in India. I live in Gurgaon and every 500 meters there is a wineshop. so even if u want to keep off it, u can not.. the signboards are too tempting for alcohol lovers. Beer bottle here (800ml) would cost 1A$. a bottle of Vodka/Gin/Rum (1L) would be anything between 10-15A$. wine isnt as cheap since most of it is imported but there are so many other options to choose from 
This comes form someone who quit drinking 7-8 yrs back (had 11 shots of tequila and was sloshed-so bad that I felt I am falling no matter what I did.hehehehe)


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> You still want to move here?, Pubs are a national pastime here too, but nothing like the in-grained in daily life as the UK. But here the infamous bottle shop and extremely cheap wine (it's only twice as pricey as fizzy drinks) lets people go blotto in their own homes in front of the Telly


What's wrong with that?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> i dont drink by the way.. no alcohol for me
> 
> Yeah right - hee hee hee hee hee hee
> 
> rofl


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahahaha.. what do i do to make u believe what I just said 
One drink now and it hits so bad.. since i have been off it for so long.. trust me, I cant take anything beyond half a glass of beer..
I think I have to work on my capacity now hehehehe..


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hahahaha.. what do i do to make u believe what I just said
> One drink now and it hits so bad.. since i have been off it for so long.. trust me, I cant take anything beyond half a glass of beer..
> I think I have to work on my capacity now hehehehe..


Wait till ya have a baby, you'll be screwed afterwards as your body can't tolerate it afterwards - one sip and you are tipsy hee hee


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehehe..by the way.. it must be 11pm there.. wut r u upto on teh net at this time lady?? or did u tel hubby TODAY something and he vanished


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hehehe..by the way.. it must be 11pm there.. wut r u upto on teh net at this time lady?? or did u tel hubby TODAY something and he vanished


hahaha just finished a bit if painting now havin a glass of wine....just about to go on facebook actually!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

painting?? wall paint u mean.. so i believe u r doing it on ur own.. or hv u employed someone for it?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

oh tomorrow is off.. saturday.. inlaws r over..so everyday looks like a working day to me  get up and start working, breakfast, lunch, dinner and lots of work in between


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> painting?? wall paint u mean.. so i believe u r doing it on ur own.. or hv u employed someone for it?


Hell yeah we do it ourselves, costs a fortune to pay someone here, we need the money for elsewhere in the house!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

great.. hv to get used to doing everything on my own..  gues u carry on.. i am off to the kitchen, dinner cooking time..
tk care and cheers


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> oh tomorrow is off.. saturday.. inlaws r over..so everyday looks like a working day to me  get up and start working, breakfast, lunch, dinner and lots of work in between


never ends does it Anj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

never ever.. when i am alone and OH is at work, I am so involved with work tht i nvr bother cooking lunch. just take soup or whatever thts possible in no more thn 10 mins in teh kitchen but now i hv to cook 2 hrs every 4 hrs to make a meal.. and then i am loaded with work these days which is making me loose it. at times working from home isnt the best thing to do..


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> never ever.. when i am alone and OH is at work, I am so involved with work tht i nvr bother cooking lunch. just take soup or whatever thts possible in no more thn 10 mins in teh kitchen but now i hv to cook 2 hrs every 4 hrs to make a meal.. and then i am loaded with work these days which is making me loose it. at times working from home isnt the best thing to do..


Yeah my OH works a couple of days at home but cant get any peace from the noisy house lol


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehehehehe


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hehehehehe


Yeah it doesn't help when im lifting his legs to vacuum


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahahahaha i can imagine


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hahahahaha i can imagine


Oh and then there's the dusting of the computer keys - when i accidentally dust them too hard and delete everything that he produced the last hour!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha this is so funny.. I do that all the time.. switch the fan off.. turn the tv off.. turn the WIFI off when he is sending a huge attachment and its almost gone


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Wend,
Lovely to hear you have moved into your own home, dont forget to pm me your new address, sounds like everything is going well for you all, we are so pleased.
Will pop round for a cuppa ha! ha! I think not, do not do cuppa's only wine or beer. 
See you soon x


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

spadgersdad said:


> Hi Wend,
> Lovely to hear you have moved into your own home, dont forget to pm me your new address, sounds like everything is going well for you all, we are so pleased.
> Will pop round for a cuppa ha! ha! I think not, do not do cuppa's only wine or beer.
> See you soon x


Hi Sharon, i sent you an email with my new details, did you get it???


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hi Sharon, i sent you an email with my new details, did you get it???


Hi Wend,
Yes have pm'd you, all sounds great 
Take care


----------



## docjr (Apr 17, 2009)

What is the humidity factor normally?


----------

